# Fromm - which one?



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

I have decided to switch to Fromm from ProPlan. The issue now if which one? 4 star, classic, Gold and then what flavor! Oh the choices! Is there a big difference between 4 star, gold and classic? I couldnt really tell based on their website. The dogs can handle any Protein source, right now i have ProPlan Shredded Chicken & Rice if that helps at all?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I know in the other thread you said that cost is an issue. The grain-free and Four-Star are quite expensive (IMO), the Gold costs about the same as TOTW, and Classic looks pretty affordable. So maybe some will be ruled out because of price. . .where are you planning to buy it?


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

Willowy said:


> I know in the other thread you said that cost is an issue. The grain-free and Four-Star are quite expensive (IMO), the Gold costs about the same as TOTW, and Classic looks pretty affordable. So maybe some will be ruled out because of price. . .where are you planning to buy it?


When I looked online the price wasnt too bad, but i realize it could change. I know Jacks Pets sells Fromm, im about to call and get their prices + I know theyll price match!

ETA: The GF Salmon and Classic was the best deal online. $48/30lbs and $33/30lbs.

ETA: Jacks Pets has 30lbs from $45-50. He didnt specify which varieties they had though.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

The Classic will be the least expensive--followed by the Gold.

The 4 Star here runs around $53 for 30 lbs.

GF runs around $65 for 30 lbs.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

When you buy online you have to look at the shipping costs, too. Some places will lowball their prices so they look good, but jack up their shipping charges to make up for it. The site I looked at (free shipping) had Classic at $39.99 for 33 pounds, Gold for $47.99 for 33 pounds, and the Four-Star and grain-frees were $53.99-$69.50 for 26-30 pounds.


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

I assume Jacks will price match the bag price not including shipping. I need to finish the bag of Pro Plan (just bought it Friday) and then switch, but I am going to go tomorrow and see what Jacks has as far as Varieties. Ill report back. 

If anyone has or does use Fromm and your dog has done well on it, id like to hear


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I wouldn't count on a local store price-matching online prices. They know that some online stores lowball like I described. If they do, that's a pretty good deal! 

Make sure you have some of the Pro Plan left to mix with the new food when you do the switch. Mixing for a week or so can help prevent tummy troubles in dogs with delicate digestion.


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

Willowy said:


> I wouldn't count on a local store price-matching online prices. They know that some online stores lowball like I described. If they do, that's a pretty good deal!
> 
> Make sure you have some of the Pro Plan left to mix with the new food when you do the switch. Mixing for a week or so can help prevent tummy troubles in dogs with delicate digestion.


When I called Jacks Aquarium and Pets, I asked " Do you still Price Match?" and he said "yes, we price match anyone." and I said "stores and online prices?" and he said " yes, make sure to bring in the ad though". I didnt ask about if that was with or without shipping because I didnt even think of that. I bet if you have a Jacks near you, you could call and ask them. It doesnt hurt to ask. 

I will save some to mix, i dont want any transition issues.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

> When I called Jacks Aquarium and Pets, I asked " Do you still Price Match?" and he said "yes, we price match anyone." and I said "stores and online prices?" and he said " yes, make sure to bring in the ad though". I didnt ask about if that was with or without shipping because I didnt even think of that. I bet if you have a Jacks near you, you could call and ask them. It doesnt hurt to ask.
> 
> I will save some to mix, i dont want any transition issues.


Jack's Pets will price-match stores (Petco, Petsmart, Tractor Supply, etc.) but will NOT match online prices. At least, as an employee, matching online prices would be news to me! I'd check with your store's manager to be sure. Bring in the ad or the telephone # of the store with the lower price. Ideally the ad 'cause the transaction will go more smoothly. Otherwise, we gotta call 'em up; and sometimes there's delay and confusion on the other end. 

We carry Fromm Gold, and yes, it's about the TotW price. Usually, if Jack's doesn't have the exact formula in store that you want, it can be ordered in for you.

Oh, and ask for a Baker's Dozen card. Buy 12 bags, and the 13th is free. It saves a decent amount of money.


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> Jack's Pets will price-match stores (Petco, Petsmart, Tractor Supply, etc.) but will NOT match online prices. At least, as an employee, matching online prices would be news to me! I'd check with your store's manager to be sure. Bring in the ad or the telephone # of the store with the lower price. Ideally the ad 'cause the transaction will go more smoothly. Otherwise, we gotta call 'em up; and sometimes there's delay and confusion on the other end.
> 
> We carry Fromm Gold, and yes, it's about the TotW price. Usually, if Jack's doesn't have the exact formula in store that you want, it can be ordered in for you.
> 
> Oh, and ask for a Baker's Dozen card. Buy 12 bags, and the 13th is free. It saves a decent amount of money.


Hmm, maybe that guy didnt know what he was doing. Ill still go in and check though.


----------

